# Ajax-Framework mit Backbutton - bitte testen



## robertpic71 (13. Apr 2007)

Mein Katalogsystem geht in die Endphase. "Trotz" Ajax funktioniert normalerweise der Backbutton und die Lesezeichfunktion.

Allerdings klemmt es beim Internet Explorer und dem Squid-Proxy. Zurück geht erstmal, aber wenn man auf der gecachten Seite was anklickt, klingelt es (bei Mozilla & Firefox oder IE ohne Proxy gibt es kein Problem).

Jetzt hätte mich noch interssiert, ob das auch andere Proxyserver betrifft. 

Es wäre nett wenn Leute hinter einem Proxy folgendes testen:

Einmal auf einen Bild oder ein Treeitem öffnen  -> zurück und auf was andere drücken
--> keine Fehlermeldung --> alles ok

Der Link: 

Online Katalog

Wäre Toll wenn ich das "Drama" besser einstufen könnten (bei jedem Proxy?)

BTW:
Das ganze ist mit dem Java-Ajax-Framework ZK (www.zkoss.org) gemacht. Mein Lernprojekt ist zwar eindeutig über das Ziel hinausgeschossen..(keine Wegschmeißlösung), denn eigentlich wollen wir damit Intranet-Applikationen für tastaturintensive Arbeiten (z.B. Telefonverkauf) machen. Dank Steuertastenabfrage ist damit auch "mauslose" Eingabe möglich. 

Bei Fragen zum Framework: nur zu

Robert

Edit: Bevor hier über das Design hergezogen wird..die StyleSheets habe ich noch vor mir....


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2007)

Ääh... _Sonstiges zu Java_?

Verschoben in Programmierung Allgemein.


----------



## robertpic71 (13. Apr 2007)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ääh... _Sonstiges zu Java_?



Sonstiges wegen "Tester gesucht"  :?


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2007)

Bloß halt kein Java... 
Naja stimmt hier passts auch nicht so ganz. Aber ich werd ihn nicht weiter rumschieben, den armen kleinen Thread


----------



## EOB (13. Apr 2007)

funzt aber...bei mir zumindest....


----------

